
T-Mobile kills the 1GB data cap, takes a more friendly approach - terpua
http://www.engadget.com/2008/09/24/t-mobile-kills-the-1gb-data-cap-takes-a-more-friendly-approach/
======
kqr2
They need to at least match AT&T's data plan in order to be competitive.

For an unlocked i-phone, there is a $5.99 "t-zones hack" that allows you
unlimited data access using t-mobile.

<http://www.modmyi.com/forums/t-mobile/>

I wonder if this hack will work on the G1.

